# Pentagon Glass Aquarium- no top, can't find info on it!



## meetriscuit (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey All!!! I am BRAND NEW to all this! Basically, I just bought a pentagon shaped glass aquarium, but I need to know where to get a top for it. I will be keeping frogs in it eventually! The dimensions are H: 25 L: 22x22 (corner) L: 13x13x13 (three front sides. I can't find info on this dimension tank anywhere, I need help!  I called a custom glass guy, and he said he couldn't do it. lol. I look forward to progress, and more chats on this board! 

Thanks!


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

meetriscuit said:


> Hey All!!! I am BRAND NEW to all this! Basically, I just bought a pentagon shaped glass aquarium, but I need to know where to get a top for it. I will be keeping frogs in it eventually! The dimensions are H: 25 L: 22x22 (corner) L: 13x13x13 (three front sides. I can't find info on this dimension tank anywhere, I need help!  I called a custom glass guy, and he said he couldn't do it. lol. I look forward to progress, and more chats on this board!
> 
> Thanks!


Cutting your own glass is always an option if you have a glass cutter, a straight edge, and some sandpaper. I found it to be much, much easier than I expected. Youtube has a lot of tutorials.

However it's hard to find anything but window glass (which is easy to buy at Lowes, Home Depot, etc.) and I don't trust the thickness of it for big tops. It's too easy to break. Maybe the glass guy would sell you a sheet of something thicker.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like you need to call a different glass guy. It is easy to make the top, and it just sounds like he's either lazy or doesn't want to bother with a small order.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jon said:


> Sounds like you need to call a different glass guy. It is easy to make the top, and it just sounds like he's either lazy or doesn't want to bother with a small order.


Yeah... definitely sounds like one of the two. More than likely it's laziness though, most businesses will not turn down any intake of money. Try his competitor!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

jon said:


> Sounds like you need to call a different glass guy. It is easy to make the top, and it just sounds like he's either lazy or doesn't want to bother with a small order.





eos said:


> Yeah... definitely sounds like one of the two. More than likely it's laziness though, most businesses will not turn down any intake of money. Try his competitor!



I couldn't agree more. Try another glass shop, in fact try several to make sure you're getting a good deal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds like a 44 gallon pentagon.

44 Gallon Pentagon Glass Canopy | Glass Canopies | Aquarium Stands & Canopies | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

I have an extra oak color plastic top if you need one. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------

